
Ask HN: Alternative to Cubby peer-to-peer (no cloud storage) sync? - ts330
So Cubby is finally (for paid users) going to bite the dust.<p>I&#x27;ve been a very happy long time user of their sync feature that does not store my data in the cloud. It has &quot;just worked&quot; for me.<p>Are there any recommendations for an alternative that provides the same &quot;it just works&quot; peer-to-peer sync, is trust worthy and guarantees it does not store my data in the cloud?
======
QuinnyPig
sync.com may help.

